# Error PL4013



## Kenk_1998 (Apr 10, 2001)

When I try to play a DVD or CD I get:

Error PL4013: Playback failed due to a problem with the video subsystem. You may be using an unsupported display mode or your system may not have a working decoder installed. Please ensure that your DVD decoder is functioning properly by launching it from Start | Programs. Click Help Online for details on how to correct this problem


----------



## Flags (Sep 9, 2001)

Kenk: Do you have DVD player software installed? 
I googled your error and it seems that the software is the problem.
Try uninstalling and reinstalling it.


----------



## Kenk_1998 (Apr 10, 2001)

Re-installed WinXP on a laptop....everything works but the CD/DVD player. It get the above error everytime I try to use the DVD/CD player(missing decoder). So I installed an mpeg2 decoder from:
http://www.free-codecs.com/Stinky_MPEG_2_Codec_download.htm
It says it's not compatable with windows media player..................Stuck.


----------



## bonk (Sep 8, 2005)

Try this one the free basic one WinAmp


----------

